# thread approval?



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

Tried to reply to a thread and it has to be "approved" by moderators?

Is that normal?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Yep - did it contain a link to the forum:


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

soundklinik said:


> Tried to reply to a thread and it has to be "approved" by moderators?
> 
> Is that normal?


Your reply to the wanted ad is now showing

If the OP on this doesn't want it at the price you have indicated

Then please put an ad up to sell to other members etc

Cheers

Oh and it had a link it which meant it was thrown into moderation automatically not by the mod team

Cheers


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Yep - did it contain a link to the forum:


Ahh, OK, thanks for clarification.

good weekend


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It's an annoying bug the bigwigs can't seem to iron out.

Enjoy your weekend too, good sir.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Indeed, very frustrating as we need to moderate and release far more than we should have to. Still on the case with vBulletin


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I think the workaround is to use the link button in the reply box to make a hyperlink.

Like this


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Lol, I just made a post about the 'workaround' being to use the hyperlink button.

It did not work.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This link works

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?18551-thread-approval


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If you use the Hyperlink button it should work without getting caught


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Glenn said:


> If you use the Hyperlink button it should work without getting caught


Could you expand this a bit Glenn for those might not know where the hyperlink button is.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

That seems to work occasionally but it's not watertight


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Maybe it didn't work for me because I linked the same thread?

edit: nope, tested it with a different threads link and it went to moderation...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The link button is directly to the right of the smileys

When you press it you can copy / paste in a link

If you have highlighted a word on your screen then done the above you will create that word into a hyperlink


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Have just made a tweak and will monitor to see if this improves the ratio of posts hitting moderation


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks like the tweak may have worked.

No posts with links stuck since yesterday...


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Here is a test

edit: nice work Glenn


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?18551-thread-approval&p=210324#post210324


----------

